# Canine Glaucoma



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Has anyone dealt with treating a dog dog diagnosed with glaucoma? My friend and I have spent a couple of hours reading the vet literature online but I'm curious how owners have dealt with it and what quality of life or function the dog had.

Terrasita


----------



## Sharon Adams (Nov 6, 2007)

I had a dog a good 12 years ago with glacumo.(so a lot has probably changed since then too)
She went to the dog opthamologist twice per year, and was given eye drops daily, several times per day.
She did eventually go blind, but she had no problems with that and got around just fine as long as I did not change the furniture around or leave obstacles in her way(like setting down the grocery bags when I got in the door).
We lived on a farm and she still went out to the barn when I did chores and even ventured off on her own while I was doing the horse stalls, of course I watched her like a hawk when she was outside of her fenced in yard.
If you looked at her when she was outside of her yard, and did not know she was blind, you would never have guessed it, she even remembered where the fish pond was and alwsys managed to 'not' fall in.(even though she would go over to it for an occasional drink)!!!
If I missed her drops though it was very evident, her eyes looked like they were bulging out of the sockets and seemd to be painful at those times, so I was very very aware of her meds/times after that, even if it meant I leave what ever I was doing outside the farm and get home to do her meds.
She did not let it stop her from enjoying her life at all
RIP Girl


----------

